# Dead Pedal (again)



## fca719 (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all:

I went to test-drive a GTO 6M today. It is unbelievable how unconfortable the pedals arrangement is. I currently have a VW golf 5M and the dead pedal is leveled with the clutch pedal, so it is a breeze to change gears.

I am considering buying a 04 to take advantage of current deals, but I won't do so if this issue cannot be improved. Do anyone knows whether Pontiac Dealers can install some aftermarket dead pedal + pedals set to fix this? I am willing to tell my dealer that I buy the car if it fixes this “problem” for me.

Thanks,

FCA


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Not that I have heard. But the 2005 is supposed to have addressed this issue.


----------



## fca719 (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks. I heard that as well.

Thing is, it will take a long while to see big incentives on the 05s. If this problem in the 04's can be fixed with a couple hundred dollars, than why not?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Philpio posted THIS THREAD regarding a 29 cent fix for the dead pedal problem. May be a good fix until an after-market pedal is available.


----------

